# So which Kranzle do I go for?



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

I recently bought a Nilfisk P150 as I'd convinced myself that a Kranzle was an expensive waste of money and a normal consumer unit (although their supposed pro range) would do me fine. I opened the box, set it all up and gave it a try. It seemed to work really well and I was quite pleased until I went to wind the hose back on to the reel that is. This is when I noticed the mounting was broken and the reel wasn't properly attached to one side of the machine. Not good for a machine that arrived only an hour earlier. So I boxed it all back up and it was collected yesterday. The company asked if I wanted a replacement or refund but due to some other issues (namely how they process their returns) I decided a refund was in my best interest.

So now I'm thinking of waiting for the Elite Group Buy on Kranzles so I can waste even more money, but which one? 

I've looked at the 1050tst as this seems to fit what I need. A true rubber hose on a reel, a dirt blaster with quick release and a wheeled chassis, but it's only the consumer unit. I've also looked at the K7 and K10, the cost would be about the same, but I'm worried that the lack of reel will drive me mad and the fact you have to lift the thing everywhere rather than wheeling it about will do my head in. I know I can buy a reel and quick release fittings but this is going to expensive fast. Everyone seems to recommend the K7 but I'm not sure how many of you just use these at home.

It will also only be used on mains power and mains water fed, so that would lead me to think K10 over the K7 if I went that route, but is it that much better than the 1050. Basically I want this to be the last machine I buy in a long time so I'm looking for the most reliable and best performing one I can get for my money.

I'm assuming the 1050 motor and pump is not the same as the others but am I likely to have more problems with it? Is it not as strong or is it the pump that's not as good?

It'll be used to clean 2 cars a week and the odd patio/driveway. I know I can get away with a cheaper machine but this is a part present so I might as well buy a good one this time round.

I've searched and read up on them all, but I still can't make up my mind so throw some wisdom my way.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

If only using it with mains water and mains electricity go for the K10 or if you want wheels and hose reel go for the K1152 TST (the one I went for in the Elite GB)


I have a K7 (rated 7 l/sec) and the extra flow from the K1152 (10 l/sec) makes a big difference to cleaning power.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

I went through this is 2007 and bought the 1150T at the time. The 1152 TST looks like the equivalent now. Apart from me using a poor extension lead and blowing a capacitor it hasn’t missed a beat.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I tried Karcher, Nilfisk and even a Bosch pressure washer all of which had issues before changing to a Kranzle K7 a few years ago together with the Kranzle rotary patio cleaner both of which are excellent.

The patio and drive get cleaned once a year and its used on 2 cars about once a month.

I chose the K7 as its very compact and easy to store but agree that not having the PW hose on a reel can be a little frustrating at times.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Supa Koopa said:


> I've looked at the 1050tst as this seems to fit what I need. A true rubber hose on a reel, a dirt blaster with quick release and a wheeled chassis, but it's only the consumer unit. I've also looked at the K7 and K10, the cost would be about the same, but I'm worried that the lack of reel will drive me mad and the fact you have to lift the thing everywhere rather than wheeling it about will do my head in. I know I can buy a reel and quick release fittings but this is going to expensive fast. Everyone seems to recommend the K7 but I'm not sure how many of you just use these at home.
> 
> It will also only be used on mains power and mains water fed, so that would lead me to think K10 over the K7 if I went that route, but is it that much better than the 1050. Basically I want this to be the last machine I buy in a long time so I'm looking for the most reliable and best performing one I can get for my money.
> 
> ...


Kranzle make 1,400 and 2,800 rpm machines, the chief advantage of the slower motor speed is that they can use low pressure water sources without risking cavitation damage to the pump head.

That said, if you don't need or want that option, getting a 10lpm machine is well worth it as the extra flow gives you better cleaning and rinsing power, better foaming if you use a lance, etc. These machines are not quite as power efficient as the 1,400rpm ones - eg the HD10 (10lpm) uses 2.5kW vs 1.6kW for the HD7 (7lpm), and are also a bit louder due to the faster motor. In the limit, the slower machines have a longer service life but for home use this isn't really a factor, since they are not being used for hours on end every day.

I have a HD7 and really like it, but I chose it specifically because I wanted to run it off stored rainwater (and because when I bought mine, the HD10 was a good bit dearer - that price difference has gone now). About a year ago I fitted a hose reel in my garage (as well as a longer high pressure hose) for mine and it does make it much, much quicker to use. So if you go with one of the HD series you definitely want to budget for a reel in my view. If I was running off mains and buying today, I'd likely go with either a K10 and the separate reel (mounted on the wall) - or the 1152.

The other option worth considering is the K1050 TST which is a 2,800rpm machine, gives you 7.5lpm at 130bar (PDF link), and has a built in reel and 12m hose - plus comes with the dirtkiller lance for your patio. Not quite as beefy as the 10lpm machines but appreciably cheaper and you get pretty much everything you need for your use in the box.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I think whatever you choose your going to be very happy with it. My kranzle Is 8 years old now and if it blew to bits tomorrow I'd happily go buy another one.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Steelghost, very helpful.

This was basically my thoughts as well, but I was wondering what the practical differences were with the 1050tst. This is the machine I'm leaning towards as it has everything I need, but I was concerned the parts used may be of an inferior quality to the HD machines which may mean less performance or shorter service life. I'm struggling to find what the actual physical differences are. If you take a HD7 to compare it to, they are both 7 litres a minute and 120 bar, but one runs at 1,400rpm and the other at 2,800, so must be different pump head and motor. Compare that to a HD10 and and one is 10 litres but both are 2,800rpm, so different pump head, but shared motor possibly?

Who'd have thought buying a pressure washer would be so complicated.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Supa Koopa said:


> Who'd have thought buying a pressure washer would be so complicated.


Just to add to your confusion; remember 1050 does not have the ability to adjust the pressure output. If you wanted to soft-wash house paintwork - for example - you couldn't.

Kranzles are built like tanks so a second-hand machine from eBay could also be a pocket saving strategy. There is a refurbed Quatro 11/4 for £350 from a dealer currently.


----------



## paddyman (Feb 24, 2018)

any link to that refurbed quatro?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Croques said:


> Just to add to your confusion; remember 1050 does not have the ability to adjust the pressure output. If you wanted to soft-wash house paintwork - for example - you couldn't.


You don't need to reduce the pump pressure, you just fit a suitable nozzle with an oversized orifice, which reduces the back pressure that the pump develops.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Personally, I went 2160 TS T back then. Why? Solid waterflow to get dirt flowing away at proper pressure, relatively low bass hum due to low rotations, wheels because this thing is 40 KG superheavy and a hose drum to make life easier with these annoyingly stiff pressure hoses.

And yes, I also never regulate pressure, it's always at maximum. A normal "cleaning" nozzle on the front will not hurt your skin at a proper distance of say 40ish centimeters, it won't damage the car, either, just don't go too close. Just obviously don't use the dirt killer lance. That thing hurts from my experience of accidentally running it across bare feet


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you to everyone for their posts and help. But we've still not really answered the crux of my question. I know the 1152tst and the 20 whatever's are nice, but for my own sanity £420 (or thereabouts depending on the GB) is the absolute maximum I'm willing to waste on a pressure washer to just clean my car. So with that in mind and the quote below what am I losing out on quality or performance wise by buying the 1050tst. A HD7/10 is roughly the same price as the 1050tst but it comes with extras like the dirtkiller with quick release fittings and a hose reel, so they must be cutting costs somewhere on this consumer unit.

Maybe I'm better off posting this in the Kranzle forum?



Supa Koopa said:


> This was basically my thoughts as well, but I was wondering what the practical differences were with the 1050tst. This is the machine I'm leaning towards as it has everything I need, but I was concerned the parts used may be of an inferior quality to the HD machines which may mean less performance or shorter service life. I'm struggling to find what the actual physical differences are. If you take a HD7 to compare it to, they are both 7 litres a minute and 120 bar, but one runs at 1,400rpm and the other at 2,800, so must be different pump head and motor. Compare that to a HD10 and and one is 10 litres but both are 2,800rpm, so different pump head, but shared motor possibly?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I think the hose is of a lesser quality on Kranzle's "domestic" machines


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> I think the hose is of a lesser quality on Kranzle's "domestic" machines


The K1050 TST has a proper steel wire and rubber hose, the base model K1050 and the midrange TS variant are thermoplastic.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Supa Koopa said:


> Thank you to everyone for their posts and help. But we've still not really answered the crux of my question. I know the 1152tst and the 20 whatever's are nice, but for my own sanity £420 (or thereabouts depending on the GB) is the absolute maximum I'm willing to waste on a pressure washer to just clean my car. So with that in mind and the quote below what am I losing out on quality or performance wise by buying the 1050tst. A HD7/10 is roughly the same price as the 1050tst but it comes with extras like the dirtkiller with quick release fittings and a hose reel, so they must be cutting costs somewhere on this consumer unit.
> 
> Maybe I'm better off posting this in the Kranzle forum?


William at Kränzle who monitors their forum for technical queries works be able to advise on the technical differences. Off the top of my head:

K1050 series doesn't have a pressure gauge, nor the ability to vary pressure on the machine.

The pump and motor (which Kränzle make themselves, in house) are sized for a typical domestic duty cycle, not commercial use - I don't believe the quality of manufacture is any less, but the professional machines have larger pumps, motors, bearings, etc, meaning they can run for hours a day, every day. In the limit, I believe the pro machines world have a longer service life, but for a typical home usage pattern that limit would not be approached and hence savings can usefully be made.

As noted, some of the 1050 series have thermoplastic rather than rubber and steel wire hose.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Kranzle are not cheap, but they are good value and quality. I gave my Karcher away.
I have the Hobby 599 TST and recently bought the 1050 P which is like Dink Toy .... if anyone remembers those?
The Hobby is a blinding machine, but its limited on where you can take it. The 1050 P has turned out to be better than expected. I did post my comments on the machine a couple of months back, not sure anyone read it though.
It portability is easier than expected and I use it a lot.
The hose on the 1050 P is not up to usual Kranzle standards IMHO and being heavy handed I have to be careful not to kink it. 
Good tip to search elsewhere than the UK. I bought 599 from Germany and the 1050 on Amazon Eu, which means they may take a couple of days longer as they come from Germany also unless stocked. Euros, pounds doesnt matter, whatever the final cost is to the pocket is what counts to me anyway and worth it.
Whatever Kranzle you buy it will be a well engineered piece of kit.:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

paddyman said:


> any link to that refurbed quatro?


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/132614263419


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

paddyman said:


> any link to that refurbed quatro?


Here https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kranzle-Quadro-11-140-TS-Cold-Pressure-Washer-Dealer-Refurbished/123023928024?hash=item1ca4cc2ad8:g:9MwAAOSwmOdaq4IF

This one is £350.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Well after checking my water flow from the tap in garage last night (over 16l/min) and a brief email back and forth with Kranzle I'm now leaning more towards a HD10/122. 

Who wants to lay odds on how long it takes me to get sick of not being able to move it around easily and how much of a pain it is trying to coil the hose back up. I can see a hose reel in my future...!


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Could I suggest obsessed garage on YouTube. Matt is very keen on kranzle and does some really good informative videos on them. Just launched a new garage setup that is coming to uk.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Craighightower said:


> Could I suggest obsessed garage on YouTube. Matt is very keen on kranzle and does some really good informative videos on them. Just launched a new garage setup that is coming to uk.


Thanks Craig, I've already watched his videos and he has an 'interesting' video style. They weren't overly helpful if I'm being honest.

Kranzle UK have responded to my emails really quickly and have offered some good advice. Hopefully they will respond in the same manner if I have any issues as well. So far I'm really impressed. 

I want the 1152TST but my bank balance is telling me no, don't be stupid. So I'll have to settle on the HD10/122 and put up with the inconvenience until I either get used to it or find the extra cash later down the line for a reel and quick connect fittings.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Supa Koopa said:


> Thanks Craig, I've already watched his videos and he has an 'interesting' video style.


ObessedGarage does the best Laurel & Hardy tribute that I have ever seen. And he plays it so straight too. A true master of clutz!


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

I also like the way he hasn't prepped anything and then continues to argue with himself and explain how he still manages a good profit with the stuff he sells...! 

I've not watched many of his so maybe I'm doing him an injustice.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Supa Koopa said:


> I've not watched many of his so maybe I'm doing him an injustice.


Naah! You're not.


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Croques said:


> Naah! You're not.


Don't remember laurel and hardy having 2xFord Raptors, Porsche 911.1 gt3rs and a Honda S2000 CSR. Or a distribution agreement and bespoke products from Kranzle. Or a usd3M t/o business.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Craighightower said:


> Don't remember laurel and hardy having 2xFord Raptors, Porsche 911.1 gt3rs and a Honda S2000 CSR. Or a distribution agreement and bespoke products from Kranzle. Or a usd3M t/o business.


But you do remember them getting in a pickle whenever they tried to do anything remotely practical, dontcha?


----------



## Plank (Mar 28, 2018)

Supa Koopa said:


> Well after checking my water flow from the tap in garage last night (over 16l/min) and a brief email back and forth with Kranzle I'm now leaning more towards a HD10/122.
> 
> Who wants to lay odds on how long it takes me to get sick of not being able to move it around easily and how much of a pain it is trying to coil the hose back up. I can see a hose reel in my future...!


Hi
I was in same situation as you but after lots of chats with William at Kranzle sorted me out a good deal, I had made a 7/122 mixed with 1152 which is called a quiet 152
So I have a 7/122 on wheels, with hose on reel, all attachments, 
Q/R Etc, Etc.
Cannot thank William enough, I was looking at a long term investment and after two of the yellow machines in 5 years broke down, this was a no brainer. Good luck. Kranzle was second to none in information, advice and no hard sell, works for me : Thumb

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Plank said:


> I was looking at a long term investment and after two of the yellow machines in 5 years broke down, this was a no brainer. Good luck. Kranzle was second to none in information, advice and no hard sell, works for me : Thumb


It really does not matter how many times that remark is repeated, to the same question on the same subject just about every single day. 
It does appear nobody bother to reads them. They are not easy to avoid. 
There will be another tomorrow.:wall:
Cheap is not good value as you state.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Itstony said:


> It really does not matter how many times that remark is repeated, to the same question on the same subject just about every single day.
> It does appear nobody bother to reads them. They are not easy to avoid.
> There will be another tomorrow.:wall:
> Cheap is not good value as you state.


Thanks for the comment, but I didn't ask if it was better than a Karcher I asked which Kranzle to go for. I'd already decided on a Kranzle, I did a lot of searching and couldn't find an answer to my question, hence my post. In the end Kranzle themselves gave me the information I was looking for.

To be honest, I think I'm going to stump up the cash and get the one I really want. So that'll be a 1152TST as soon as the group buy goes live.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’m also in the market for a Kranzle but I don’t want one with a hose reel built in as I’m got a wall mounted 20metre hose from qwashers with the 22m fitting.
Any recommendations.?
Andy


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Then for you it's easier. If you've got the flow rate from your water outlet to accommodate it I'd go for a HD10/122. I almost bought this but I do want the reel so I'm going for the 1152 instead. They both have the same motor and pump.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Supa Koopa said:


> Thanks for the comment, but I didn't ask if it was better than a Karcher I asked which Kranzle to go for. I'd already decided on a Kranzle, I did a lot of searching and couldn't find an answer to my question, hence my post. In the end Kranzle themselves gave me the information I was looking for.
> 
> To be honest, I think I'm going to stump up the cash and get the one I really want. So that'll be a 1152TST as soon as the group buy goes live.


Yes you did and that was clear. 
You received a reply and input from another with reference to the yellow machines, which I clipped and quoted part.
You will not regret the decision on the Kranzle for sure.
Tip. Go search on German sites and see prices in € amount which are the same amounts £ in the UK. Shipping is not much and exchange you can still save a worthwhile amount. Same equipment, warranty just cheaper :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

shy-talk said:


> I'm also in the market for a Kranzle but I don't want one with a hose reel built in as I'm got a wall mounted 20metre hose from qwashers with the 22m fitting.
> Any recommendations.?
> Andy


K7 or K10 (dependent upon your water feed rate).

I'm not using the Kranzle lance (too long for the available wash space - i love my stubby gun set up !), or the hose supplied with my K7


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Itstony said:


> Yes you did and that was clear.
> You received a reply and input from another with reference to the yellow machines:


Can't we be plain and say the yellow machines, reputed to fail as warranty ends, are Karcher?


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Supa Koopa said:


> Then for you it's easier. If you've got the flow rate from your water outlet to accommodate it I'd go for a HD10/122. I almost bought this but I do want the reel so I'm going for the 1152 instead. They both have the same motor and pump.


In another thread I make plain the 1152 loses about 30 bar to the detergent injector. I've learned that the detergent injector is optional for the K10. I'd do without it if buying a K10.

I didn't fancy wrangling a hose to pack away so chose an 1152..but wonder about drilling out the venturi to get the 30 bar back.

I use a foamer for everything, house, drive etc. And you can put harsh chemicals in the foam bottle such as bleach if needed.


----------



## Supa Koopa (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions but I'm going to wait for the Group Buy rather than buying from Germany. I've looked around with the pound/euro being so rubbish at the moment there doesn't appear to be a huge saving. I think I'd rather have the UK support from a dealer here than deal with shipping it back to Germany in the unlikely event something goes wrong.

Croques - I'm not sure what you mean by the loss of 30bar on the 1152. Isn't the 1152 10l/min at 120bar? Doesn't the injector only work when you use the vario nozzle at the lowest pressure setting and so doesn't really make any difference if it's a lower bar? I thought this is how all injectors work, you drop the pressure and then the liquid is drawn through. This is how it works on my current Karcher K5 anyway.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

shy-talk said:


> I'm also in the market for a Kranzle but I don't want one with a hose reel built in as I'm got a wall mounted 20metre hose from qwashers with the 22m fitting.
> Any recommendations.?
> Andy


Without wanting to be facetious, any Kranzle without a hose reel on it? 

What level of performance do you need - do you want one with wheels or will it be a static installation?

I have a K7 which I use with a hose reel, it works very well setup like this.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Croques said:


> Can't we be plain and say the yellow machines, reputed to fail as warranty ends, are Karcher?


Be better asking the guy "Plank" that gave that response earlier regarding that .


----------



## Plank (Mar 28, 2018)

Itstony said:


> Be better asking the guy "Plank" that gave that response earlier regarding that .


O yes Croques you are correct : smiley face

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

